# Wales



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

After the hottest summer on record in the UK, we have now got a new caravan, the last one was stolen back at the beginning of June. Our first foray is to Wales, about a 2 hour drive, and just got everything packed but the cat (he always comes with us, a large mainecoon), and its raining. Whilst I've been sat in the garden catching the rays, and going up to the allotment where I grow my vegetables, flowers and fruit, watering like hell, the weather broke exactly 4 days before we depart. Life's so unfair


----------



## Jonesycampgirl (Jul 16, 2018)

We've had a lot of rain here as well. I'm hoping your weather breaks in time for your trip.


----------



## Babstreefern (Jun 22, 2018)

Nope Jonesycampgirl, didn't break. Got some rain, but mainly overcast, so hardly any sunshine, but it was still warmish. Got low cloud on top of the mountains (as we call it though, Scotch mist or Welsh fog


----------

